# State CWD results



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Game and Fish Announces CWD Test Results

Samples taken from North Dakota deer and elk during the 2002 hunting season 
have tested negative for chronic wasting disease, according to Jacquie 
Gerads, wildlife disease biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish 
Department.

Gerads received the good news Monday from Dr. Beth Williams of the Wyoming 
State Veterinary Lab, where the CWD tests were conducted.

All 25 elk samples and 466 out of 470 deer samples were confirmed negative. 
Four deer samples still need to be tested, with those results available 
within the week, Gerads said.

Hunter-harvested deer were sampled from unit 2B in eastern North Dakota - 
301 animals; units 2K1 and 2K2 in central North Dakota - 26 animals; and 
units 4D, 4E, 4F, 3E1, and 3E2 in the west - 132 animals. Eleven deer from 
other units were also included.

All 25 hunter-harvested elk were taken from western elk units.

Additionally, 44 targeted (showing signs consistent with CWD) deer and elk 
were sampled statewide throughout the year and also tested negative. These 
included 37 white-tailed deer, two mule deer, four elk, and one fallow deer.

While the long anticipated test results brought a sigh of relief, Game and 
Fish will continue to monitor and collect suspect deer and elk (Targeted 
Surveillance), including road-killed animals, Gerads said, as well as expand 
the Hunter-Harvested Surveillance program for the upcoming hunting season.

"Although this year's test results are negative, we must continue to be 
vigilant in our monitoring efforts and support for CWD research," Gerads 
said. "The information we gather through the cooperation of hunters, game 
processors, and others will be important in detecting and managing for this 
disease in North Dakota."

Chronic wasting disease affects the nervous system of white-tailed deer, 
mule deer and elk and is always fatal. Scientists have found no evidence 
that CWD can be transmitted naturally to humans or livestock.


----------



## duckman831 (Nov 21, 2003)

That CWD is all crap. It has been around for ever and now the DNR is making a big deal out of it. I think it is just natures way of thining out the populatation in them a little bit. And it is just scaring people out of hunting big game and the DNR is just screwing them selfs.


----------

